# Dur à trouver



## nekura (5 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Ceci est mon premier message sur ces forums, aussi excusez-moi si les infos que j'apporte ne sont pas très neuves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour commencer, petite présentation : je suis un utilisateur acharné de PC depuis, oulah, 8 ou 9 ans.
Il se trouve que j'aime les belles choses, "belles" esthétiquement mais aussi de par la manière dont elles sont conçues. C'est donc assez naturellement que je me sens poussé depuis pas mal de temps vers l'univers d'Apple.

Pour faire mes premiers pas dans ce "nouveau monde", j'ai choisi le dernier-né : un iBook DVD, véritable petit bijou qui trouvera sans peine sa place sur mon bureau et dans mon sac.

Seulement voilà, par les temps qui courent, c'est un peu la galère pour en avoir un.

J'ai commandé le mien dans une des rares petites boutiques lyonnaises qui soient revendeur Apple, il y a 2 semaines. Et la commande auprès de leurs fournisseurs est encore plus vieille que ça, vu qu'ils avaient deja précommandé la bête en anticipation de la demande de leurs clients.

Hélas, aujourd'hui, toujours rien n'est arrivé... Le vendeur me promet régulièrement qu'"il arrivera la semaine prochaine, très certainement". Et de se justifier en expliquant quelques petites choses :

- Apple travaille autant que possible en flux tendu, c'est à dire pas de stock ; on fabrique à la demande.

- Les chaînes de fabrication sont complètement débordées vu l'énorme succès de l'iBook. La production, insuffisante, est réservée en priorité au marché américain pour y éviter une pénurie. Les européens récupèrent ceux qui restent...

- Pour gagner en productivité, Apple a suspendu la production du modèle CD-RW, qui se vend apparement un peu moins bien que les autres

- Les iBook arrivent au compte-goutte chez les revendeurs.

Info ou Intox ? Je pense qu'il y a tout de même une large part de vérité là-dedans. Tous les revendeurs que j'ai pu contacter n'avaient rien en stock, et annonçaient "15 jours de délai, en étant très optimistes". Pour info, à la FNAC des Champs, à Paris, la liste d'attente était ce week-end de 35 personnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant le coup de téléphone qui m'annoncera la bonne nouvelle, je ronge mon frein... C'est dur !

D'autres personnes ici ont une expérience similaire avec les délais d'Apple ?

A bientôt,

Nekura


----------



## niconono (5 Juillet 2001)

Ah...
Ben moi j'ai commande celui avec DVD mi-juin (un lundi) et il etait la le vendredi qui suivait...
A la Fnac strasbourg...

(Ceci dit c'est des nazes a strasbourg :ce meme vendredi je leur ai envoye un mail le matin leur demandant si ma commande etait la et le lundi suivant j'ai recu la reponse comme quoi ils l'auraient dans une 10 aines de jours...vive le telephone!!)
:-D


----------



## mfay (5 Juillet 2001)

j'ai commandé le mien hier chez Gigapole, à priori il doit arriver dans les 2 ou 5 jours   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on va voir


----------



## Nathalex (5 Juillet 2001)

Salut,
Mon beau-père avait commandé la version CD jeudi dernier à la Fnac d'Orleans et il l'a eu hier mardi...

C'est donc arrivé assez vite : la version DVD est peut-être plus demandée...

Alexis


----------



## KillerDeMouches (5 Juillet 2001)

Ben moi je c pas trop si c'est pénurie ou quoi mais si quelqu'un en a un en trop et bien jke veux bien le débarrasser...


----------



## mfay (7 Juillet 2001)

Me suis fait avoir, mini pénurie jusqu'au 13 juillet pour le ibook dvd.

Allez, encore une semaine (j'espère)


----------



## nekura (7 Juillet 2001)

Quelques infos supplémentaires :
La pénurie actuelle d'ibooks est due à son important succès, mais surtout au fait qu'une université américaine a passé commande de 28 000 iBooks, pour ses enseignants et étudiants.

28 000... Rien que ça...

Blague à part, aucun constructeur au monde ne peut refuser une telle commande, même si elle met à mal ses stocks et ses délais pour ses autres clients. (au passage : ils les auraient vendus sans problemes les 28 000, et ils le savent)

Des étudiants... qui apprennent à travailler sur Mac... Ca fera autant de personnes qui, plus tard, dans leur vie professionnelle, travailleront potentiellement sur Mac, en feront acheter à leurs entreprises, etc...

Quelque part, cette pénurie a lieu pour de bonnes raisons !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste pour info, je suis passé hier à la Fnac Lyon Bellecour... Y'avait un pauvre G4 Cube qui pleurait sur son rayon, à côté d'une affiche annonçant qu'il était mis en vente avec une ristourne de 2000F (soit 13000 pour un G4 cube 450, avec graveur).

J'ai pas résisté devant tant de détresse... (et devant le prix, et la perspective de ne jamais plus pouvoir trouver e G4 a acheter...)

J'ai recueilli le malheureux Cube (enfin, un de ses potes qui dormait en stock) et je lui ai offert un nouveau foyer, tendre et aimant.
Il a retrouvé la joie de vivre, et il me fait de beaux sourires à chaque fois que je l'allume !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du coup, j'ai annulé ma commande pour un iBook... on peut pas tout faire à la fois. Mais un jour, peut-être...

En attendant, je reste hypnotisé par le Cube... Mon Dieu, quelle machine de rêve !! Je ne regrette pas mon achat.

Au plaisir de vous lire bientôt,

Nek'


----------



## benR (8 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Nekura:
*Quelques infos supplémentaires :
J'ai recueilli le malheureux Cube (enfin, un de ses potes qui dormait en stock) et je lui ai offert un nouveau foyer, tendre et aimant.
Il a retrouvé la joie de vivre, et il me fait de beaux sourires à chaque fois que je l'allume !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca c'est une belle action...
j'en ai la larme a l'oeil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, comme tu l'as déjà remarqué, je sais que ton Cube saura te rendre l'amour que tu lui donnes, et qu'il deviendra un agréable compagnon de jeu


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2001)

vers chez il y a deux trois magasins qui ont des ibook cd-rw en stock


----------



## DaTa (8 Juillet 2001)

et bien moi je l'ai commendé le 22 MAI mon ibook DVD, et tjs rien en vue!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Juillet 2001)

T'es sur que ton revendeur as pas mangé ton iBook ?
il abuse un peu le gars. le mien doit arriver mardi a Toulouse (version CD), et je l'ai commandé y a deux jours à la FNAC. Meme s'il y a pénurie ... la y a de l'abus ..

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Gautier (9 Juillet 2001)

Pour info, la FNAC Micro de Toulouse avait encore - vendredi -  un ancien iBook, soldé à 11000 F. Pas très intéressant avec le nouveau à partir de 12000 F. Mais si certains préférent l'ancien look.


----------



## jean-h (9 Juillet 2001)

bonjour
pour info : hier il y avait des iBook CD en disponibilité immédiate à la FNAC Saint-Etienne


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Juillet 2001)

Je me suis taté un millieme de seconde pour cette promo ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## VILLE (10 Juillet 2001)

j'avais commandé le mien (ibook dvd) le 9 mai, je l'ai eu le 17 juin alors patience ;-)

mais depuis je ne le quitte plus !

franchement qu'en on bosse dessus on oublie sa taille.
l'écran est un régal, idem pour les DVDs.

et moi qui avait hésité un temps pour un Tibook et bien mise à part la taille de l'écran tte relative (à mes yeux, vu la qualité !), et bien les 10 000 balles ne se justifie pas !

C'est la meilleur bécane Apple que j'ai jamais eu (a un instant T bien sur, comparé aux autres machines dispo)

g eu
LC 2, PowerMac 7100, 7500, iMac 233 rev. B


----------



## Chrislm (11 Juillet 2001)

J'ai commandé le miens (iBook DVD) chez MsiterMac le 28 juin.

Ils m'avait donné 15 bons jour de délai mais ils sont aujourd'hui incapable de me donner le moindre délai fiable....

J'hésite a mettre 10 000 Fr de plus pour un TiBook. Un avis ?

Chris


----------



## benR (11 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par chrislm:
*J
J'hésite a mettre 10 000 Fr de plus pour un TiBook. Un avis ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le mien, c'est tout ce que j'ai à te proposer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne les rajoute pas, les 10 000 francs !
J'ai un TiBook, et je pense que la différence de prix entre un iBook 2 et le titanium ne se justifie pas. Sauf si tu profites au passage des offres (graveur) qui accompagnent le TiBook...
Sinon, je conseille l'iBook (et je pense que je ne suis pas le seul)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (12 Juillet 2001)

La FNAC hier avait 14 iBook (CD/DVD/Combo) en stock aux entrepots parisiens. Les delais annoncé : 2-3 jours si on quand on commande, un des 14 n'est pas encore commandé, 4-5 sinon.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour

Travaillant dans un magasin spécialisé apple je peux vous dire :

Que la pénurie est réelle sur les modèles DVD  seulement (délai 15 jour à plus d'un mois). Pour le reste cd de base par exemple il n'y a pas de problème.

elle est à mon avis surtout du au succès de l'ibook très important.


----------



## g.robinson (12 Juillet 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par GEIDEMONN:
> [QB]Bonjour
> 
> Que la pénurie est réelle sur les modèles DVD  seulement (délai 15 jour à plus d'un mois).
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2001)

oui même si 10 elle date de 10 jours et plus. En ce moment c le bordel


----------



## Gwenhiver (15 Juillet 2001)

Héhé Travaillant dans un magasin non-spécialisé Apple, je peux vous dire :

Que l'on a recu trois iBook il y a deux jours (deux DVD, un CD), et que celui que ma femme a acheté il y a deux jours a été commandé une semaine plus tôt.

Mais je confirme que ça se vend bien. Trois durant la journée d'hier.


----------



## Chrislm (18 Juillet 2001)

Quelle galère pour obtenir cet ibook2 DVD...

Ma commande passé chez MisterMac le 28 juin est toujours sans délai. J'ai relancé tous les deux jours et tjrs les même réponses : 'Pas d'info de chez Apple', 'ils arrivent au compte goutte', '80% de nos commandes sont des Ibook', 'on n'en a pas reçu cette semaine', 'on en saura plus après la KeyNotes de la MacWorld'...

Je suis étonné d'avoir autant de flou dans le suivi d'une commande.

Que fait Apple ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Que fait MisterMac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A l'aide...

J'ai commandé sur AppleStore le cable AV. Reçu en trois jours...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chris


----------



## mfay (18 Juillet 2001)

faut pas s'inquiéter, si ça continue on aura la version 1ghz dans un an et demi quand notre commande sera enfin livrée.  

















Ca démontre quand même que c'est le meilleur des portables.

J'espère qu'il arrivera cette semaine ce bijou.


----------



## Chrislm (18 Juillet 2001)

Bon j'ai été contacté aujourd'hui par MisterMac : pas de délai, du moins pas avant 10 jours...

Ils avait repris mon ancien ibook bleu et me proposent de me le redonner en attendant... ce qui, du point de vue commercial, est fort sympatique

mfay, j'espère que tu auras plus de chance avec ta commande. Tiens nous au courant...

Y'aurais pas quelqu'un qui en commandé un début juillet sur AppleStore ? (délai annoncé de 9 jours à l'époque..)

Chris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2001)

keep kool, c'est la seul solution 
a titre d'info, apple store  prevoit une attente de  3 a5 semaine pour  l'achat d'un ibook(non personalisé) a partir de la comfirmation de votre bank, n'oublie pas de les relancer pour la confirm ...astuce pour gagner du temps,J'ai du atendre 4 semaines pour un combo mais j' en suis content.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2001)

Apparement on a reçu les ibook DVD commandés. On en a même en stock dispo donc, c peut être revenu à la normal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2001)

Pour info ceux de saint etienne qui cherchent des ibook dispo en stock (modèle DVD seuleument) :
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ronzy.info/


----------



## mfay (20 Juillet 2001)

Après 16 jours, ça y est enfin, il est arrivé mon iBook DVD. Je suis en pleine installation.

Il sont un peu radin pour le cable TV, mais il est super beau. Déjà ajouté 256 Mo, c'est moins facile que sur un G4.

Ah ça y est l'install est fini, j'y retourne.


A+


----------



## Ellipse (20 Juillet 2001)

Pour la Suisse, "La Poste" peut livrer des iBook DVD dans les 5 cinq jours. Normalement, je reçois le mien mardi 19 au plus tard.


----------



## mfay (20 Juillet 2001)

Première remarque :

Marche bien l'iBook, par contre, sur un point, il est pitoyable : Les jeux.

Pour jouer à Quake III et Unreal T., on ne peut pas dépasser la résolution de 640x480, et là on stagne à 20 images/seconde et encore en basse qualité. Ca change de mon G4 geForce qui fait du 49 im/sec en 1024x768. L'ati mobility c'est pas vraiment ça.

Par contre, sur les lectures DVD il fait mieux que la GeForce, ouf ! c'est parfait.

Pas un seul pixel mort sur l'écran, chouette.

L'install est un peu longue, elle se fait avec 4 CD, et il recopie Mac OS 9 et Mac OS X sur le même disque avec une seule partition. Je l'ai reformaté en une partition 2Go pour Os X et 7,5Go pour Os 9.1, et j'ai refais l'install à la main.

A+


----------



## g.robinson (20 Juillet 2001)

Et bien 16 jours d'attente c'est bien. J'ai commandé le mien le 27 juin sur Macway et toujours rien. Au téléphone hier, ils me disent encore 15 jours d'attente. De qui on se moque ? Je vais devenir fou.


----------



## MarcMame (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par chrislm:
*Dire que je parts en vacances dans une semaines et ce sera certainement sans ibook.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Tu fais comme moi : tu les insultes et les obliges à te livrer sur ton lieu de vacances pretextant de lourdes conséquences professionelles.
L'été dernier j'ai commandé un G3 pismo sur Rue du Commerce. Il m'ont rappelé pour me dire qu'ils s'étaient trompé et qu'ils n'en avaient pas en stock.
Resultat des engueulades : J'ai reçu la bête avec une semaine de retard mais ils me l'ont livré par transporteur special en Corse, à leur frais bien sur !


----------



## Floppy (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mfay:
*Première remarque :

Marche bien l'iBook, par contre, sur un point, il est pitoyable : Les jeux.

Pour jouer à Quake III et Unreal T., on ne peut pas dépasser la résolution de 640x480, et là on stagne à 20 images/seconde et encore en basse qualité. Ca change de mon G4 geForce qui fait du 49 im/sec en 1024x768. L'ati mobility c'est pas vraiment ça.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu me surprends beaucoup car UT, j'y joue en 1024 et c'est beaucoup plus beau ainsi qu'en 640 car on reste dans la résolution optimisée.

Je n'ai pourtant que 256 Mo de RAM, mais 132 alloués à l'application, et la MV désactivée bien sûr. Il ne faut évidemment pas chercher à jouer en 32 bits et je n'ai pas 30 fps c'est sûr mais en moyenne 16. Pas si mal sur un portable.


----------



## mfay (21 Juillet 2001)

Effectivement, après différents réglages au minimum, on arrive à jouer correctement à des résolutions plus élévées. Je me suis limité à 800x600 et j'obtiens 20 im/s sur unreal et 30 im/s sur quake. C'est beaucoup plus beau, et les détails à low ne dégradent pas l'image.

C'était une mauvaise habitude du G4 de mettre toutes les options au max.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 juillet 2001 : message édité par mfay]


----------



## Chrislm (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par g.robinson:
*Et bien 16 jours d'attente c'est bien. J'ai commandé le mien le 27 juin sur Macway et toujours rien. Au téléphone hier, ils me disent encore 15 jours d'attente. De qui on se moque ? Je vais devenir fou.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et bien la voila ma répose attendue : le groupe MacWay MisterMac MERDE à fond, car, j'ai commandé le miens chez MisterMac le 28 juin et j'ai comme toi les mêmes réposes (cf mes posts précédents).

C'est réellement une honte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment expliquer que mfay soit livré en 16 jours et que nous soyons les otages d'un VPCiste.

Aarg, je suis énervé, mais 
 - y en a marre d'attendre plus de trois semaines pour reçevoir son matos.
 - y en a marre de voir que certains revendeurs ont des ibook en dispo.
 - y en a marre de ce voir répondre "pas de délai".
 - ouai y en marre.

Dire que je parts en vacances dans une semaines et ce sera certainement sans ibook.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais être obligé de faire la sardine sur la plage...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chris


----------



## Floppy (22 Juillet 2001)

Il n'est pas utile (et pas conseillé du tout) d'activer toutes les options en effet.

Si l'on veut une image plus belle, le plus efficace (selon mes goûts) c'est d'essayer de jouer en 1024. Rien que de passer, en résolution optimisée, ça améliore considérablement le rendu.

1024x768x16 bits, c'est l'opération gagnante.


----------



## Floppy (23 Juillet 2001)

Je n'ai rien remarqué pour l'image - que j'ai toujours trouvée excellente. En revanche, ce qui s'est amélioré de manière spectaculaire avec le rodage, c'est le son.

Autant, ça sortait un bruit de métallique de casseroles dans les premiers temps, autant maintenant, je trouve le son d'un qualité étonnante pour un si petit appareil.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (23 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mfay:
*Marche bien l'iBook, par contre, sur un point, il est pitoyable : Les jeux.

Pour jouer à Quake III et Unreal T., on ne peut pas dépasser la résolution de 640x480, et là on stagne à 20 images/seconde et encore en basse qualité. Ca change de mon G4 geForce qui fait du 49 im/sec en 1024x768. L'ati mobility c'est pas vraiment ça.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh je suis pas d'accord la ... je viens de passer tout le WE avec Hero a faire de la LAN entre son iMac et mon iBook II.
Sur tous les jeux que'on a essayé jusqu'a présent, tous tournent parfaitement (bon c'est pas du 120 Fps, mais toujours &gt;= 30 Fps). on a joué a Rune en 800x600x32bits, high-high sans le moindre probleme. je viens d'essayer Deus Ex et je suis sur la meme résolution et ca se laisse jouer parfaitement. ces 2 jeux demande 10x plus de perf qu'UT. Et Quake3 marchait lui aussi parfaitement en Medium, voir high quality.
La ou j'ai ete le plus agreablement surpris c'etait avec la version OSX de Tony Hawk. Sans fois plus cool que la version OS9. Pas un ralentissement en 800x600, des couleurs magnifiques, ...
Pour moi l'iBook II est une machine de jeu a emporter. Et dieu sait que je suis un gamer exisgent.

Mais la bluffé ... j'aimerai savoir comment tu t'es débrouillé mon cher mfay ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## mfay (23 Juillet 2001)

En fait pour jouer j'utilise surtout le G4, mais l'iBook va me servir pour les jeux en réseaux et dans ce cas je le branche sur un moniteur externe qui plafonne à 800x600 d'ou mon choix. et je prèfere gagner quelques frames par seconde à cette résolution même si c'est un peu moins beau.

L'autre point qui commence vraiment à m'impressioner sur le iBook, c'est la qualité de l'écran. Il y a quelques défauts : changement de la luminosité en fonction de l'angle vertical. Mais la netteté en 1024x768 est particulièrement impressionante. Même mon 17" iiyama parait flou à coté. Il me semble qu'après quelques jours d'utilisation, la qualité s'améliore un peu (Le rodage ?).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2001)

Marcmame a écrit :            

"Tu fais comme moi : tu les insultes et les obliges à te livrer sur ton lieu de vacances pretextant de lourdes conséquences professionelles.
L'été dernier j'ai commandé un G3 pismo sur Rue du Commerce. Il m'ont rappelé pour me dire qu'ils s'étaient trompé et qu'ils n'en avaient pas en stock.
Resultat des engueulades : J'ai reçu la bête avec une semaine de retard mais ils me l'ont livré par transporteur special en Corse, à leur frais bien sur !"

Tu vois  le probléme c'est que les revendeurs y sont pour rien dans les délais de livraison d'apple et des  grossistes. Ce n'est quand même pas notre faute si apple fait des annonces avant de pouvoir livrer le matériel en quantité. Donc les insulter comme tu dis est une attitude minable. De plus si apple fait des annonce et qu'ils livrent 2 mois après ça sert à quoi d'insulter le vendeur qui est aussi emmerdé que toi de pas pouvoir te livrer....


----------



## mfay (23 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*

Euh je suis pas d'accord la ... je viens de passer tout le WE avec Hero a faire de la LAN entre son iMac et mon iBook II.
Sur tous les jeux que'on a essayé jusqu'a présent, tous tournent parfaitement (bon c'est pas du 120 Fps, mais toujours &gt;= 30 Fps). on a joué a Rune en 800x600x32bits, high-high sans le moindre probleme. je viens d'essayer Deus Ex et je suis sur la meme résolution et ca se laisse jouer parfaitement. ces 2 jeux demande 10x plus de perf qu'UT. Et Quake3 marchait lui aussi parfaitement en Medium, voir high quality.
La ou j'ai ete le plus agreablement surpris c'etait avec la version OSX de Tony Hawk. Sans fois plus cool que la version OS9. Pas un ralentissement en 800x600, des couleurs magnifiques, ...
Pour moi l'iBook II est une machine de jeu a emporter. Et dieu sait que je suis un gamer exisgent.

Mais la bluffé ... j'aimerai savoir comment tu t'es débrouillé mon cher mfay ...

@+

Guillaume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben merde alors. 

Sur Unreal (ma référence perso) j'ai mis les textures à low, et le nombre de couleurs à 16, J'ai alloué 160 Mo de mémoire, j'ai une installation complète de l'applic pour éviter les accès CD, j'ai désactivé la mémoire virtuelle.

Avec ça j'obtiends un résultat qui me va parfaitement de 20 fps en 800x600 et 16 en 1024x768. (et 5 fps de plus pour quake 3). Ce résultat me permet de considérer ce beau iBook II en tant que machine de jeu. Et d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas le seul à obtenir ce score (voir plus haut). Par contre obtenir plus de 30 fps, je suis impressionné. J'essayerais RUNE ce soir, ainsi que d'autres réglages.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par GEIDEMONN:
*Tu vois  le probléme c'est que les revendeurs y sont pour rien dans les délais de livraison d'apple et des  grossistes. Ce n'est quand même pas notre faute si apple fait des annonces avant de pouvoir livrer le matériel en quantité. Donc les insulter comme tu dis est une attitude minable. De plus si apple fait des annonce et qu'ils livrent 2 mois après ça sert à quoi d'insulter le vendeur qui est aussi emmerdé que toi de pas pouvoir te livrer....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Plutot que de me traiter si vite de minable, prend ton temps et relit attentivement mon post :
" *...Il m'ont rappelé pour me dire qu'ils s'étaient trompé et qu'ils n'en avaient pas en stock...* "
Apple n'a rien à voir la dedans et c'est bien le revendeur qui est en faute. Quand on te dit le lundi qu'il n'y a aucun problème pour une livraison le mercredi et qu'on te rappele le mardi, apres encaissement du chèque, pour t'annoncer qu'ils se sont trompé sur l'état de leur stock et que le délai passe à 5 jours (9 au final) tu es bien sur que les revendeurs n'y sont pour rien ?
Je te rappele aussi qu'à cette époque, Apple n'avait aucun problème pour fournir des PowerBooks Pismo qui étaient déjà en vente depuis plusieurs mois. Tous les VPC contactés avaient des machines en stock.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2001)

"Et bien 16 jours d'attente c'est bien. J'ai commandé le mien le 27 juin sur Macway et toujours rien. Au téléphone hier, ils me disent encore 15 jours d'attente. De qui on se moque ? Je vais devenir fou"
macmane tu répondais à ce texte et lui demandais de faire comme toi. La dans ce cas c'est pas le problème du aux revendeur mais à apple
De plus je ne te traitais pas de minable (ce serait un peu facile, et pas très correct)  mais plutôt cette attitude de toujours dire c'est la faute au vendeur et de le pourrir.Exemple pour les powerbook on les a eu facilement pendant 2 mois et après plus rien pendant environ 2 mois, sans raison, et la on ne peux pas le prévoir. Que le vendeur ne fasse pas ou pas bien son boulot ok mais de la à le pourrir à la première occasion non. Je comprends tout à fait l'ennervement de ne pas avoir sa machine et d'attendre pendant X jours, mais je te rassure pour le vendeur ne pas savoir les délais, c'est pas génial non plus.


----------



## g.robinson (24 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour,

J'ai appelé Macway hier pour ma commande du 27 juin. Le vendeur était très sympa mais pas très optimiste sur les livraisons. Il avait relancé Apple comme chaque semaine qui, comme chaque semaine,  réponds "la semaine prochaine".
Ayant vendu mon PM G3 350 le jour de ma commande je suis sans ordi depuis. C'est lourd. Me voilà obliger d'emprunter un portable pc. Heureusement qu'au boulot mon G4 m'attend chaques jours. 
Si l'un d'entre vous est livré, merci de nous en faire part sur le forum, ça remonte le moral.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2001)

Si ça peut te remonter le moral, on a été  livré et on en a même en stock (DVD seulement), donc ça va peut être s'améliorer. Par contre toujours pas de modèles CD.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2001)

Pour ceux de saint etienne et de ses environs, si ça peut dépanner quelqu'un  il y a en stocks et dispo des ibooks DVD (tarif apple store) ici :
WWW.RONZY.FR


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2001)

Pour ceux de saint etienne et de ses environs, si ça peut dépanner quelqu'un  il y a en stocks et dispo des ibooks DVD (tarif apple store) ici :
WWW.RONZY.FR


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par g.robinson:
*Bonjour,

J'ai appelé Macway hier pour ma commande du 27 juin. Le vendeur était très sympa mais pas très optimiste sur les livraisons. Il avait relancé Apple comme chaque semaine qui, comme chaque semaine,  réponds "la semaine prochaine".
Si l'un d'entre vous est livré, merci de nous en faire part sur le forum, ça remonte le moral.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Ca y est, c'est mon premier post avec mon IceBook, il est vraiment chouette, l'attente est récompensée.


----------



## g.robinson (25 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*






 Ca y est, c'est mon premier post avec mon IceBook, il est vraiment chouette, l'attente est récompensée.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il vient d'où ton IceBook (chouette surnom) ?
Par correspondance ???
En tous cas, ils arrivent...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Juillet 2001)

Il vient de MacWay, c'est un modèle DVD.


----------



## g.robinson (25 Juillet 2001)

Macway ???? Et bien voilà une chose qui me fait plaisir puisque le mien est commandé aussi chez eux. Je guette le chronopost. Est ce la voiture qui vient au loin ?


----------



## g.robinson (25 Juillet 2001)

Je viens d'apprendre par un vendeur Macway hilare qu'ils en avaient reçu deux.
merci Apple


----------



## baritono (26 Juillet 2001)

Je suis décidé à m'acheter un iBook combo, après plusieurs années de bons services et mises à jour diverses de mon 5400/180... Je pensais attendre l'Apple Expo de septembre, espèrerant des promos et mises à jour sur OS X et OS 9... Est-ce un bon calacul ou faut-il commander maintenant pour être livré fin  septembre et tant pis pour les promos etc...?


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Juillet 2001)

Si tu n'es pas trop pressé, il me paraît sage d'attendre septembre. D'ici là, les problèmes d'approvisionnement seront réglés (mais si), et peut-être pourras-tu effectivement profiter d'offres spéciales. Peut-être même d'une révision de l'iBook


----------



## baritono (26 Juillet 2001)

C'est effectivement l'analyse que j'avais faite  initialement... Une mise à jour de l'IceBook (je reprends ce beau surnom) en Sept me parait hautement probable accompagnée d'un effet promo...


----------



## DaTa (26 Juillet 2001)

juste un mot pour (re)dire que mon ibook dvd commandé le 22 mai et déjà payé est tjs pas là!


----------



## g.robinson (27 Juillet 2001)

Commandé le 26 juin chez macway, décommandé hier, recommandé chez Mac Partner, livré ce matin.
Il est trop beau, je l'aime déjà


----------



## Chrislm (27 Juillet 2001)

Reçu de chez MisterMac ce jour, commandé le 27 juin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déçu de ne pas avoir trouvé le système pré-installé.Mais les performances sont bonnes.

C'est vraiement une belle machine.

Ecran super, mémoire portée à 256 Mo, me manque plus que l'écran externe, le clavier, la souris, OSX10.1, OS9.2, les HP, la tablette graphique, le hub FireWire, le disque externe rapide... vivement Apple Expo...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais tester ce soir le cable AV reçu depuis trois semaines de AppleStore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chris


----------



## Sir (30 Juillet 2001)

salut a tous .....vous vous plaigniez .....moi qui a un LC 630....qui aura l'icebook dans pas longtemps......je serais vous.....je ne me plaindrais pas .....j'aurais ete content ....a votre place .... Bye a tous


----------

